# [SZ Digital] Instagram-Gründer Gregor Hochmuth: "Natürlich verpasst man gar nichts"



## Newsfeed (27 Dezember 2018)

Gregor Hochmuth war im Gründungsteam von Instagram und später bei Facebook. Heute benutzt er keine sozialen Medien mehr. Dafür gibt es gute Gründe.

Weiterlesen...


----------

